# Waxstock 2015 / Pictures



## Shiny

Firstly a massive thanks to the organisers for putting on another great show. We really enjoyed it and it seemed much busier this year. It was a shame about the rain, but you can never predict the weather. I felt sorry for the people that had put so much effort into the cars that were sat outside.

We would also like to thank Professional Valeters & Detailers (PVD) for organising the stand, all we had to do was turn up and set up.

Finally, another massive thanks to all the people that stopped by to talk to us. We had a load of enquiries, again above and beyond our expectations.

I did manage to have a couple of wanders around the hall and have a natter with some familiar faces and also meet some new faces.

I managed to take a couple of pictures with my point and shoot camera and these have been uploaded to our Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/Coversure.Swindon - please click our page "Like" button whilst you are there.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cheers - some nice pics there.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Some good pictures there! thanks


----------

